# Anyone want to go fishing?



## borinf2d (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, fish out of Pensacola in a 210 walkaround. Always looking for people to go fishing. I have been fishing for awhile, only been here a few months, spent most of my time in atlantic.Been doing well here though. Looking for 1 to 3 people to take fishing, experienced or new doesn't matter. Have a fishing license and split gas ( I get around 1.5 mpg and fish around 25-30 miles out wx providing). Leave me a messasge and see if we can't arrange something.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

how much gas u normally burn in a day?


----------



## borinf2d (Jul 21, 2009)

With 3 people, the split comes to around 30 a person.


----------



## outlawsr (Aug 31, 2009)

im over here in alabama but im wanting to go fishing what you doing bottom? trolling ? i have 30 bucks im off friday sat 4th and 5th rdy to fish



jj

251 609 2485


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hell damn wen u ready to go? ive been dyin to hit the water


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Tyler,

Sounds like fun and thanks for making the offer. Nothing better than a day trip.:bowdown

I will keep in touch and give you a call as we get closer to that weekend so we can pin down head numbers. Where do you trailer to, or put in at? 

James:usaflag


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

PM sent.

Im good to go most any sunday or monday. I do have to work this sunday though.:boo


----------



## BackFortyBeer.com (Sep 2, 2009)

interested, have 3 willing and able anglers/conversationalists looking to go out tomorrow sunday morning



call me 2056027079


----------

